# Best of Variety!!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy crap! That's GREAT! YAY! You must be jumping!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

SCORE :cheers2:

Congrats to you both!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to go Tiger!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

That is great! Congrats!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You're having a wonderful spring and summer. Congratulations!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You're on a roll! Not too long now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger went BOV again on Saturday, while I was getting married!  Such a thoughtful boy he is. 

Also, today I got his win photo from his previous variety win. Enjoy!

He is now 3 itty bitty single points away from his GCH. Hubby and I leave for our honeymoon in the morning and he should hopefully be a GCH all shaved down when we return. Tiger is 19 months old.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats... he sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Have a great honeymoon. Can't wait to see Tiger shaved down.


----------

